# Eragon books .... Inheritance Cycle.



## morfiction (Nov 3, 2011)

Includes spoilers! 


Written by Christopher Paolini. On other forums, his first book has been termed "derivative." I read the first book and disliked it much because of the mistakes Eragon made early on in the book. 



Spoiler



His dragon, Sephira, makes a mistake of making an overly grand burial for their first mentor, Brom. Seriously, in a world with so many villains about, why make such a big treasure trove of stuff like that?



I started liking the character once he got into his groove a little. I know there are obvious examples in the book where Paolini might have paid homage to Luke's quest to becoming a jedi. How do you feel about these books? Another book series I have been reading is Tad Williams' Shadowmarch series and that sometimes is difficult to read.

Not every hero in a book can be Aragorn right off the bat; i.e. flawless in execution and have a cool gimmick. But even Aragon 



Spoiler



started as a hobbit wearing wooden shoes!



I would easily recommend reading Paolini's books. Too bad there was only one movie based off his works and also too bad the movie so deviated from what happened in his book. ... 

Oh yah, and the last book of the series is being sold this month! It's called "Inheritance."


----------



## myrddin173 (Nov 3, 2011)

There is already an Eragon Inheritance thread here.  Eragon is a great example of an author who took the Hero's Journey Archetype but didn't do enough "dressing it up" so that it wasn't "derivative"


----------

